# POLL: Which cubes do you dislike?



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

Which size cube do you dislike the most. Mine is the the 4x4. Don't know why. It just annoys me solving it sometimes. But I love the 6x6, which is pretty much the same thing. Strange....


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

5x5 for now, oh and square 1 with a passion.


----------



## PatrickT (Sep 7, 2009)

6x6 since mine is terrible and I am too lazy to mod it.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 7, 2009)

V-te said:


> 5x5 for now, oh and square 1 with a passion.



id be happy to take away your square-1 then, coz ive wanted one for a while


----------



## josmil1 (Sep 7, 2009)

6x6 it doesnt move well, and its too much clicking...i love my 3x3 and 7x7 the most the rest are just collecting dust.


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't really like 6x6 because of the OLL & PLL Parities and the fact I haven't moded mine.

When I first saw this thread and saw POLL, I was like, POLL?:S, Permutation & Orientation of the LL? lol


----------



## V-te (Sep 7, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> When I first saw this thread and saw POLL, I was like, POLL?:S, Permutation & Orientation of the LL? lol



+1 Lol. Sorry I meant OLL.


----------



## Forte (Sep 7, 2009)

5x5 now because half the stickers are missing


----------



## Truncator (Sep 7, 2009)

I like them all 

I chose 4x4 though, just because I'm bad at the edge pairing.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm guessing the 6x6 is the least favorite cuz of the "clickiness" and stuff?


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 7, 2009)

yes and also the edge parity's. but yes also the clickiness but hopefully there will be a new version without the clickiness


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 7, 2009)

I really WANT to like 5x5 but I'm really bad at it lol. I guess if I owned a 6 and 7 it might be one of those though.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Sep 7, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> I really WANT to like 5x5 but I'm really bad at it lol. I guess if I owned a 6 and 7 it might be one of those though.



i used to hate the 5x5 because i only had a rubiks one and it never made any sense plus the turning was pathetic but the vcube 5 is heaps good and now im getting better


----------



## JTW2007 (Sep 7, 2009)

Even cubes bigger than 2x2.


----------



## LNZ (Sep 7, 2009)

4x4 for me. I'm not a big fan of even order cubes greater than 4 as they require special parity handling cases for the top layer. I have learned some really time saving parity algs for even ordered cubes, but I love the fact that odd ordered cubes always solve cleanly as a 3x3. 

But the 3x3 Void cube is different. It does have parity on the top layer.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 7, 2009)

I really hate 7x7.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 7, 2009)

LNZ said:


> 4x4 for me. I'm not a big fan of even order cubes greater than 4 as they require special parity handling cases for the top layer. I have learned some really time saving parity algs for even ordered cubes, but I love the fact that odd ordered cubes always solve cleanly as a 3x3.
> 
> But the 3x3 Void cube is different. It does have parity on the top layer.



What do you do when you get a 5x5x5 with 1 flipped edge (actually 2 flipped edges surrounding 1 edge that makes one tredge)?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate 3x3. Because I suck at it. And it drags down my bigcube times greatly.


----------



## Logan (Sep 7, 2009)

lol Bob voted for everything.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 7, 2009)

rubiks 4x4 just just plain rubbish
all other 4x4s are good


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 7, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> When I first saw this thread and saw POLL, I was like, POLL?:S, Permutation & Orientation of the LL? lol


 HAH! 1LLL


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 7, 2009)

5x5. 
I'd rather do 4 or 7


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 7, 2009)

3x3 because it's repetitive and boring, but not in the same way 2x2 is.


----------



## i luv pants (Sep 7, 2009)

The 2x2 annoys me, way too easy and you cant get any better ones then eastsheen which sometimes turn when you drop them, getting you a +2


----------



## andrewunz1 (Sep 7, 2009)

7x7 because the layers keep on getting missaligned and i have to align it before i can turn it


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

@ pants: Umm... DIY?


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 7, 2009)

4x4 sucks, so does 2x2. 6x6 is decent, I love everything else.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 for me. I'm not a big fan of even order cubes greater than 4 as they require special parity handling cases for the top layer. I have learned some really time saving parity algs for even ordered cubes, but I love the fact that odd ordered cubes always solve cleanly as a 3x3.
> ...



Is this a rhetorical question?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 7, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> LNZ said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4 for me. I'm not a big fan of even order cubes greater than 4 as they require special parity handling cases for the top layer. I have learned some really time saving parity algs for even ordered cubes, but I love the fact that odd ordered cubes always solve cleanly as a 3x3.
> ...



If you are selective about how you pair edges (both with freeslice and AVG and freestyle) you don't get that case.


----------



## Nykjær (Sep 7, 2009)

I really do not like the 7x7. If only it had the click from 6x6 it would be okay. I really don't understand why everybody wants to get rid of something that holds the layers aligned. I like the 6x6 better than all the other big cubes (4x4, 5x5 and 7x7). If it at least had the cubic shape instead of the pillowed, it would be easier to align...


----------



## Novriil (Sep 7, 2009)

i luv pants said:


> The 2x2 annoys me, way too easy and you cant get any better ones then eastsheen which sometimes turn when you drop them, getting you a +2



hmm.. I think it's better than mine. ES knockoff and pretty pointless. It just don't turn. Ortega has like 20 sec times.. It pops every time you don't make a wrist turn..

E: Rainbowboy dislikes all of them??


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 7, 2009)

Novriil said:


> i luv pants said:
> 
> 
> > The 2x2 annoys me, way too easy and you cant get any better ones then eastsheen which sometimes turn when you drop them, getting you a +2
> ...



So does Bob,


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 7, 2009)

ShortRubiksFreak said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > I really WANT to like 5x5 but I'm really bad at it lol. I guess if I owned a 6 and 7 it might be one of those though.
> ...



Well I own a V-cube now so I've got no excuses. Granted it is getting more fun but I still suck at it


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the 5x5x5, but I'm better at 3x3x3 and 4x4x4. What annoys me the most is the huge lock-ups you get with the V5 and when you accidentally twist an inner corner. I still haven't really found a fast way of twisting them back...


----------



## Edmund (Sep 7, 2009)

easily 5x5 but I'm also not a big fan of 7x7.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 7, 2009)

I dislike 2x2 because I am too slow with it. My black V-6 is painful because I worry so much about a center-corner popping, so I enjoy it for the experience rather than for speed solving it. Same for V-7. I like V-5, perhaps because I have no decent 4x4 yet (2 Mefferts being delivered from cube4you).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2009)

8x8 and up....they're not available yet and I dislike that


----------



## zster007 (Sep 7, 2009)

5x5. I'm terrible at it for some reason.


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm surprised about how often the V7 is selected. lol


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 8, 2009)

Me tooo.....and 6x6. But then again I forgot how addicted the general community is to 2x2 and 3x3 speed, and that many are too lazy to practice big cubes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 8, 2009)

6 and 7 get annoying


----------



## jdouglasusn (Sep 8, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Me tooo.....and 6x6. But then again I forgot how addicted the general community is to 2x2 and 3x3 speed, and that many are too lazy to practice big cubes.



The V7 is actually my favorite. Then the 5 and then 6. 

Off topic: Once in a while I'll bring my V5 (not my good one) to a bar, and just set it on a table in front of me. Peoples' faces are priceless. Then I'll start solving it. Haha.


----------

